# FHM's UK 100 Sexiest Women In The World 2012: The full list



## beachkini (6 Mai 2012)

​
Das britische Männer-Magazin „FHM“ hat wieder einmal die 100 heißesten Frauen der Welt gewählt.

*Die Gewinnerin ist bei uns eine Newcomerin: Sängerin Tulisa Contostavlos (23) machte das Rennen um den Titel als heißester Feger. Damit stößt sie Supermodel Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (24) vom Thron*, die letztes Jahr gewann. Dieses Jahr reichte es nur für Rang 18.

Hierzulande kennt man Tulisa Contostavlos kaum, in Großbritannien ist die Sängerin mit den griechischen Wurzeln dagegen ein Star. Tulisa war Frontfrau der Hip-Hop-Combo N-Dubz („I Need You“), war in einen Sextape-Skandal verwickelt und sitzt aktuell in der Jury der britischen Ausgabe von „X Factor“.

Der Titel „Sexiest Woman in the World“ sei ein „schöner Schub fürs Selbstbewusstsein“, sagte die Gewinnerin glücklich.

Tulisa Contostavlos: „Dieser Award wird wahrscheinlich für den Rest meines Lebens auf dem Kaminsims stehen.“

Rang zwei geht an Sängerin Cheryl Cole (28), die hübsche Ex-Frau von Fußball-Star Ashley Cole (31).

Dahinter platzierte sich Karibik-Schönheit Rihanna (24). Das britische Schwestern-Duell gewann Pippa Middleton (28), die Elfte wurde, Herzogin Kate (30) kam gerade einmal auf Platz 32.

*100. Franziska Klein

99. Taylor Swift

98. Jessica Findlay Brown

97. Kate Garraway

96. Helen Skelton

95. Irina Shayk

94. Rita Ora

93. Alexandra Breckenridge

92. Florrie

91. Jenna-Louise Coleman

90. Jenna Randall

89. Christina Hendricks

88. Nicki Minaj

87. Laura Whitmore

86. Jorgie Porter

85. Alexandra Stan

84. Rachel Riley

83. Sofia Vergara

82. Alex Jones

81. Janina Gavankar

80. Caggie Dunlop

79. Jennifer Aniston

78. Freya Mavor

77. Alison Brie

76. Amanda Seyfried

75. Selena Gomez

74. Jennifer Lawrence

73. Kaya Scodelario

72. January Jones

71. Natalie Portman

70. Ashley Greene

69. Abbey Clancy

68. Minka Kelly

67. Lucy Mecklenburgh

66. Una Healy

65. Kim Kardashian

64. Emma Watson

63. Rachel Bilson

62. Hayley Williams

 61. Jennifer Lopez

60. Yasmin

59. Britney Spears

58. Christine Bleakley

57. Florence Brudenell-Bruce

56. Kaley Cuoco

55. Carey Mulligan

54. Vanessa Hudgens

53. Olivia Wilde

52. Kristin Stewart

51. Miranda Kerr

50. Jessica Michibata

49. Jade Thirlwall

48. Caroline Flack

47. Helen Flanagan

46. Bar Refaeli

45. Adriana Lima

44. Dianna Agron

43. Nicole Scherzinger

42. Fearne Cotton

41. Jessica Alba

40. Olivia Munn

39. Naya Rivera

38. Beyonce

37. Emma Stone

36. Karen Gillan

35. Paris Hilton

34. Mellisa Clarke

33. Miley Cyrus

32. Kate Middleton

31. Angelina Jolie

30. Scarlett Johansson

29. Taylor Momsen

28. Katrina Bowden

27. Lana Del Rey

26. Michelle Keegan

25. Cher Lloyd

24. Holly Willoughby

23. Kate Upton

22. Berenice Marlohe

21. Laura Haddock

20. Kelly Brook

19. Frankie Sandford

18. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (Gewinnerin des letzten Jahres)

17. Zooey Deschanel

16. Jessie J

15. Millie Mackintosh

14. Mollie King

13. Daisy Lowe

12. Pixie Lott

11. Pippa Middleton

10. Emily Atack

9. Mila Kunis

8. Keeley Hazell

7. Megan Fox

6. Katy Perry

5. Georgia Salpa

4. Rosie Jones

3. Rihanna

2. Cheryl Cole

1. Tulisa Contostavlos*​
Die letzten Bilder der Gewinnner gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...hm-one-hundred-party-london-1-5-2012-x31.html


----------



## Senna65 (6 Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## WhiteSparkle (14 Mai 2012)

Jessie!♥


----------



## FatChris (14 Mai 2012)

Also wenn ich sehe das die Spears vor Minka Kelly landet! :angry:


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2012)

Platz 1 ist ne kleine Überraschung


----------



## WhiteSparkle (12 Juli 2012)

Jessie J ♥


----------



## Jone (11 Aug. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## Menjadrigar (12 Okt. 2013)

Yeah, Mellisa vor Paris!! ...aber hinter Miley?!


----------



## WhiteSparkle (13 Okt. 2013)

Jessie J ♥


----------

